# shipping stock and barrel



## oona

Hello! Can anybody, by any chance, help with explaining what this expression means: "shipping strock and barrel"?
Thanks!


----------



## lauranazario

Hi Oona... and welcome to the WR forums.

You have posted your question in the Multilingual Glossaries section, a place where we create collaborative glossaries and not where we ask terminology questions.

In order to move your thread to the appropriate language forum, please tell us if you want an equivalency for "shipping stock and barrel" (and specify in which target language) or if you want an explanation in English.

Awaiting your reply. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## oona

Hello, dear LN!
Thanks for your quick reply!
Actually, both options would go for me; that is either an explanation in English for "shipping stock and barrel" or an equivalency in Romanian, if someone could provide that for me.
Sorry for misplacing my question, I'm new to your forum, but I'll get the hang of it, eventually.  

All the best,
Oona


----------



## Zareza

***  Caisse d'expédition et baril = boîte d'expédition en bois vintage et un tonneau 
***  shipping containers  / wooden barrel

lăzi și butoaie pentru transport maritim?

Sau are vreo legătură cu expresia  lock, stock, and barrel ?


----------

